# Hannibal TV Series



## Icealote (Apr 22, 2013)

Just wondering who else watches this?

I've actually never watched any of the movies previously and don't think I'd start anytime soon unless there's something really convincing about it.

The episodes so far, one after the another, are amazing. I'm thankful for something like this when Dexter finally ends this year. It doesn't make me want to slap myself, the laptop, the tv or any other person or object in the room like watching "The Following" (I kinda like it as I'm still getting used to Kevin Bacon as an actor lol).

Mads Mikkelsen is one scary looking person though sometimes the accent he has or puts on, makes it hard to make out his words. Sometimes I'm like wow...whatever he said creeps me out (even though I have to google his words at times).

Laurence Fishburne is also in this though it confuses the crap out of me, wasn't he on CSI or something previously?

The fourth coming episode of Angels... I've read its going to be pulled due to sensitive content but godamn its what you would expect in a movie and not a TV series. I can't wait!


----------



## gifi4 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Insert McDonalds advertisement* "I'm lovin' it"
Anyway, it's enjoyable. I have this problem when it comes to tv series. I find it much more enjoyable to watch sequential episodes rather than waiting a week for each episode. So, what I tend to do is wait roughly 3 weeks and then download each one and watch 'em one after the other. Provides a much higher entertainment factor.

Anyway, I don't see how you have trouble understanding Hannibal (Mikkelsen). His voice is as normal as anyone elses.

Again, anyway, The Following is fucking amazing. Gets better with every episode and has me hooked.
I don't know what it is. I think it's got something to do with how 'close' Joe Carrol and Ryan Hardy are. Their relationship is pretty damn interesting. Joe wants to kill Ryan, yet Joe needs Ryan alive. Therefore, Joe has to remain 2 steps ahead of Ryan at all times. That's pretty difficult to accomplish, considering how stressed Joe becomes as the show progresses. Anyway, to avoid spoiling anything, I'll end my post here.

One more small thing, I'd rate The Following way higher than Hannibal. I guess I'll have to see what Hannibal can do with the rest of the season.


----------



## Icealote (Apr 22, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> *Insert McDonalds advertisement* "I'm lovin' it"
> Anyway, it's enjoyable. I have this problem when it comes to tv series. I find it much more enjoyable to watch sequential episodes rather than waiting a week for each episode. So, what I tend to do is wait roughly 3 weeks and then download each one and watch 'em one after the other. Provides a much higher entertainment factor.
> 
> Anyway, I don't see how you have trouble understanding Hannibal (Mikkelsen). His voice is as normal as anyone elses.
> ...


 
I don't know. I find it sometimes he mumbles at times when he finishes a sentence lol

I'm up to date with The Following. At first it starts off all good, then for me, it goes oh my god come on!! It's like "what can go wrong, does go wrong". Federal Bureau Idiots is all I can see in the show. I'd rather see more of the flashbacks than what's currently happening.


----------



## petspeed (Apr 22, 2013)

Mads Mikkelsen Is Danish, thus his accent


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 25, 2014)

>insert best drama on tv right now
>insert holy shit that finale
>insert gbatemp sucks why isnt anyone else watching this


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 26, 2014)

Was hoping Hannibal would die (due to killing Abi and the others) by the end of this season but I'm guessing there's a lot more still to come.

Here's one of my favourite pics of Hannibal:


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 26, 2014)

its not bad. but I also cant say its really good.
good guy has that ridiculous superpower like he's a member of the x-men.
bad guy apparently never leaves any traces, people never get suspicious of him. things just work out well to easily for kira.

were i to decide between the movies and the show, I'd have to say i enjoy the movies more.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 26, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> its not bad. but I also cant say its really good.
> good guy has that ridiculous superpower like he's a member of the x-men.
> bad guy apparently never leaves any traces, people never get suspicious of him. things just work out well to easily for kira.
> 
> were i to decide between the movies and the show, I'd have to say i enjoy the movies more.


 
It's hard to understand where you're going with that rough writing, but Hannibal being a perfectionist always aims to leave the scenes without being exposed or that someone pays the bill rather than him.

As for Will he's able to recreate those moments due that being his speciality.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 26, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It's hard to understand where you're going with that rough writing, but Hannibal being a perfectionist always aims to leave the scenes without being exposed or that someone pays the bill rather than him.
> 
> As for Will he's able to recreate those moments due that being his speciality.


 
yes i get that. I'm not dumb. But I'm saying that these things happen on a supernatural level. its ridiculous that theres never any trace that points towards hannibal, that theres never anyone who saw him or his car, that no one is ever able to scratch his face or cause him an unexplainable wound, that noone gets suspicious when he ends up on crime scenes without being called there. or that none of the people he shows his true self to betray him before they get killed.


wills absolute empathy is absolute bogus too. empathy doesnt work like a radio signal where you tune yourself in without ever having met someone and just based on a crime scene. and then suddenly you know the murderer has a daughter and the daughter is a certain age, has certain hair and also the murderer murders those people to prevent himself from murdering said daughter.
that goes way beyond anything that psychoanalysis and profiling could possibly do. its unnatural. its a super power, not a specialty. i know its just a tool to make writing episodes easier, but its annoying and somewhat lazy to me.

its like back in death note when L/near and light were constantly like 'i know what you do and i also know you know i know so i know what to do regardless of that' 'but I know that and even more' 'i foresaw that you would know and thats why I had my special agent create a fake deathnote overnight that is perfectly identical to yours because recreating hours and hours of writing in little time is easy and hand cramps dont exist!'


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 26, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> yes i get that. I'm not dumb. But I'm saying that these things happen on a supernatural level. its ridiculous that theres never any trace that points towards hannibal, that theres never anyone who saw him or his car, that no one is ever able to scratch his face or cause him an unexplainable wound, that noone gets suspicious when he ends up on crime scenes without being called there. or that none of the people he shows his true self to betray him before they get killed.
> 
> 
> wills absolute empathy is absolute bogus too. empathy doesnt work like a radio signal where you tune yourself in without ever having met someone and just based on a crime scene. and then suddenly you know the murderer has a daughter and the daughter is a certain age, has certain hair and also the murderer murders those people to prevent himself from murdering said daughter.
> ...


 
Let me just link this here (wall of text), addresses your points better than I could.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 27, 2014)

the thing is, i'm not watching supernatural, pans labyrinth or friday the 13th. i'm watching a thriller/criminology tv show that just goes way over the top and ends up being unrealistic.
yes, if we said that hannibal was mephisto, alright, all of that can work, but he's still meant to be human. as are all the other people. and thats why i just cant enjoy the show as much as I'd like too.

same goes for breaking bad btw in that respect. i didnt like the number of just in time moments, the unrealistic realizations and  the luck either.


----------



## Icealote (May 27, 2014)

This got some necro bumped hard.

Sometimes my stomach becomes confused. The food Hannibal prepares is absolutely like porn to my stomach


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 13, 2015)

While I usually am opposed to necrobumping, I don't see any reason to make a new thread so...


Is anybody else watching this? Last nights episode was really great and the revelation of Abigail being a figment of Will's imagination during this episode makes me wonder if characters we'd seen returning in previews really died or not as well.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 5, 2015)

I know the slow motion is meant to have a deeper look at things happening but god damn slow motion is used up way too much in Season 3!

P.S.: Loved the beating Jack gave to Hannibal!


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Aug 27, 2015)

Big fan of this show. Last night watched season 3 episode 7. Wow, what a great episode.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 28, 2015)

Season 3 had a rocky start but as it's nearing the end it's gone back to what it does best - Being a masterpiece of a show! It sucks that there won't be a Season 4, not for any time soon, maybe in a couple of years.

Thank you so much Amazon you really did a number.


----------

